# Perte de résolution d'écran au redémarrage sur G5



## macadam2 (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

je suis récemment passé d'un PowerMac G4 à PowerMac G5 et je rencontre un problème de perte de résolution d'écran au redémarrage de ma machine. J'utilise un écran ACER AL732 en résolution 1280 x 1024. Avec le G4 l'écran de démarrage et de choix du compte s'affichait sans problème. Avec le G5, l'écran se bloque en 1024 x 728 et reste noir. Il faut alors basculer le G5 en veille (via le bouton de démarrage) puis le réactiver via la barre Espace pour que l'écran en résolution 1280 x 1024 s'affiche.
Ayant fait le tour des forums sur Internet pour connaitre si une personne avait le même problème et n'ayant rien trouvé    , je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si je suis le seul dans ce cas.
Je tiens à préciser que j'ai déjà zapper la PRAM et la VRAM. A l'issue démarrage impeccable puis au deuxième retour à la situation antérieure.
D'avance merci pour toutes vos idées et joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année.

macadam2


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2004)

Une simple hypothèse : une pile "PRam" défectueuse ?


----------



## macadam2 (31 Décembre 2004)

Suite de mes mésaventures. Hier, j'ai retiré la pile puis l'ai remise  . Conformément à ce que l'on pouvait attendre perte des informations date et heure notamment mais je retrouve le même problème de résolution d'écran au démarrage.
J'ai effectué depuis une réinstallation propre du système et toujours le même problème.
Je vais donc soumettre le problème à la hot-line ACER et l'on verra bien. 
Merci de votre aide

macadam2


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2004)

macadam2 a dit:
			
		

> Suite de mes mésaventures. Hier, j'ai retiré la pile puis l'ai remise  . Conformément à ce que l'on pouvait attendre perte des informations date et heure notamment mais je retrouve le même problème de résolution d'écran au démarrage.
> J'ai effectué depuis une réinstallation propre du système et toujours le même problème.
> Je vais donc soumettre le problème à la hot-line ACER et l'on verra bien.
> Merci de votre aide
> ...



Bon ... Autre hypothèse : une incompatibilité entre l'écran et la carte vidéo du G5. C'est quoi comme moniteur l'ACER, un CRT ou un LCD ? si c'est un CRT, il y a peut-être un problème de gestion de fréquence ? (la fréquence utilisée en 1280x1024 ne plaisant pas à la carte vidéo, elle rebascule dans une résolution dont elle supporte la fréquence ?)


----------



## macadam2 (2 Janvier 2005)

Tout d'abord bonne année à tout ceux qui fréquente le forum.
Merci pour l'aide apportée.
Mon écran est un ACER AL 732 donc un LCD qui accepte en résolution maximum le 1280 x 1024. De plus la carte vidéo GEFORCE FX 5200 accepte cette résolution. J'avoue que je tourne un peu en rond   

macadam


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2005)

macadam2 a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord bonne année à tout ceux qui fréquente le forum.
> Merci pour l'aide apportée.
> Mon écran est un ACER AL 732 donc un LCD qui accepte en résolution maximum le 1280 x 1024. De plus la carte vidéo GEFORCE FX 5200 accepte cette résolution. J'avoue que je tourne un peu en rond
> 
> macadam



Ah, ben oui, là, c'est pas un problème de fréquence. Ce qui semble curieux, c'est que, d'après tes dires, l'affichage se fait bien en 1280x1024, mais qu'a chaque redémarrage, il repasse en 1024x748.

a mon avis, la hot line d'Acer va te conseiller de jeter ton Mac et de prendre un PC (ils en vendent, d'ailleurs, je les entend d'ici : "Vous savez, mon bon monsieur, de toute façon, apple, c'est fini, et puis il vaudrait mieux que vous utilisiez un système éprouvé et fiable, comme Windows par exemple"). Si t'es encore sous garantie, essaie plutôt celle d'Apple (en n'oubliant pas de prendre avant un bon tranquilisant et un compimé contre l'ulcère à l'estomac), peut-être sont-ils au courant e quelque chose ?


----------



## macadam2 (3 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai posté sur la hot-line d'ACER  mais ils sont indisponibles jusqu'au 10/01/05. Donc je vais essayer APPLE ...
L'aventure continue ...


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2005)

Juste une diée... mais on ne sait jamais.

Pendant le boot du Mac, ce sont les paramètres du Compte Root qui sont pris en compte. Alors je te propose d'activer le compte root sur ton mac (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), d'ouvrir une session en utilisateur root, d'aller dans preferences système et de sélectionner la bonne résolution dans les préférences moniteur. Ensuite tu redémarres


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2005)

Alors? As-tu retrouvé un comportement correct de ton moniteur lors du boot?


----------



## macadam2 (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

je me suis connecté sous le compte root mais la résolution définie était bien la 1280 x 1024 et au boot le problème était le même. Pas de changement ...
J'ai contacté la hot line Apple qui m'a répondu rapidement et m'a dit que le problème était inconnu chez eux. Ils m'ont demandé de prendre contact avec la hot line ACER et de les recontacter à l'issue. Donc suite de l'aventure après le 10 janvier date de réouverture de la hot line ACER.   

Je ne perds pas courage de trouver la solution.   
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macadam2 (12 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

suite des aventures. J'ai eu la réponse de la hot-line d'ACER qui me conseille de tester mon écran sur un autre ordinateur. Chose faite sur mon ancien G4 avant que je le vende et là aucun problème. Je leur ai envoyé la réponse.
Suite au prochain épisode ...


----------



## macadam2 (31 Janvier 2005)

Après plusieurs jours d'absence, voilà la suite des aventures ...
La société ACER ayant subitement disparu de la surface, j'ai recontacté la hot-line Apple. Après discussion ente le technicien de premier niveau et celui de deuxième niveau, ils ont décidé de faire revenir mon Mac dans un centre agréé APPLE pour voir si le problème vient bien de la carte vidéo.
Il me reste donc à sauvegarder mes données et la semaine prochaine direction un centre agréé. Cela va t-il être le début d'une nouvelle galère ...
Je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2005)

Oui tiens nous au courant, merci !
Ca m'interesse...


----------



## macadam2 (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

suite à mon problème de résolution d'écran, mon powermac G5 a pris le chemin d'un Apple center.  
Après vingt jours, je peux enfin le récupèrer et l'on me dit que tout va bien. Comme au moment de sa dépose je n'avais pas pu laisser l'écran, j'ai amené ce dernier pour qu'ils réalisent un test avec.
Premier essai avec mon G5, le problème apparait. Cela me rassure car j'avais l'impression que l'on doutait de ma parole. 
Deux essai avec un autre PM G5, le problème se renouvelle. Cela me rassure complétement sur mon état de santé   
Il s'avère donc que mon écran ACER AL732 n'ai pas bien reconnu par la carte vidéo ou par les PM G5.

La prochaine étape est un courrier à APPLE car la page http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/monitors.html annonce "All Macs with DVI output are compatible with digital flat panel monitors that have DVI connectors from any manufacturer".   

Suite au prochain épisode ...


----------



## MamaCass (6 Mars 2005)

Ben dis donc c'est vraiment rageant quand même ! 

J'espère pour toi que ton écran n'était pas neuf ! 
Tu comptes le changer et est ce que la résolution qu'il met automatiquement est "potable" pour bosser ?

Bonne continuation
MamaCass


----------



## macadam2 (17 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir, je réponds avec un peu de retard.
Mon écran a deux ans :-( mais lorsque le mac se reveille je sius en résolution 1280x1024 donc pas de problème pour travailler.
Apple France m'a répondu en trois jours pour me dire qu'ils transmettaient mon courrier à Apple Europe. Depuis je surveille ma boite aux lettres ...


----------

